# modern service administration?



## fluca1978 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm not blaming FreeBSD, in fact I believe it is a great operating system, however I'd like to know if there are plans to implement a (more) modern service administration like svcadm (solaris) instead of the usual rc scripts and if there is a technical reason for not doing so. I'm just curious.

Thanks.


----------



## tingo (Mar 12, 2011)

It is in the works - see service(8).


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2011)

More like Solaris' SMF there's also FSC.

http://www.freebsd.org/news/status/report-2010-07-2010-09.html#FreeBSD-Services-Control-(fsc)


----------

